# Breaking Amish crochet pattern by Mary (the Mom)



## Jeffrey

In the TV reality show Breaking Amish, the character or the mom's name is Mary. She is seen in several episodes crocheting this particular pattern. Does anyone know its name or have the pattern? She is seen crocheting it while she is visiting her son in Florida. Also seen in other episodes back at her home in PA. I have had suggestions of Mountain Mist, Lacy Chevron and V Stitch Ripple, all close but not it. Could it be a variation of one if those patterns? In any case I am desperate to find it after two full months of searching and many emails with suggestions. Some who watches this program may have noticed her crocheting it. Please help me find it. I already contacted the studio but no luck. I will be very grateful to whomever can name it or has a written pattern. TYVM. jeffrey


----------



## junebjh

It is beautiful but I think also the colour combinations contribute a lot to it so possibly those could be copied in a similar pattern. Just my opinion but I would like to try this.


----------



## galaxycraft

Picture Only
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
In this booklet
*Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crochet-Patterns-Leaflet-Book-Afghan-Parade-/181170834839?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item2a2e9f8d97

Also available in *Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000*

Leisure Arts just put it into E-Book format $9.99 USD
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html


----------



## junebjh

On the eBay site it says USA only.


----------



## galaxycraft

junebjh said:


> On the eBay site it says USA only.


Just keep an eye open for others to pop up.
It gets listed more often than one would think. :wink:


----------



## tintin63

junebjh said:


> On the eBay site it says USA only.


If you sign up to leisure arts you can buy the pattern Ebook using paypal.


----------



## junebjh

Thank you both. Is an ebook printable do you know?


----------



## galaxycraft

junebjh said:


> Thank you both. Is an ebook printable do you know?


http://www.leisurearts.com/digital-download-faq/
Yes, the E-Book comes in PDF format.
You should be able to print whatever page you need right through your PDF reader (like Adobe).


----------



## Catma4

There is one that I have in a pattern book: 6 Cozy Afghans, printed by American School of Needlework. It is called Afternoon Shadows Afghan by Eleanor Albano-Miles. Looks very similar to what you are looking for.


----------



## my2blkcats

I must comment on your avatar. He/she is my greys twin. Gorgeous. I have also wondered what pattern 'Mary' is crocheting on that show. Maybe she will hear about our interest from someone and have them communicate this pattern to us.


----------



## kippyfure

Next time I watch I am going to pay better attention to her project!!


----------



## Jeannie D

I guess I am confused you have the pattern right there in the drawn chart.


----------



## nolajean

Maybe this is what you are looking for:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintage-crocheted-blanket


----------



## missvonniev

If you search "Breaking Amish Crochet" on Google, you'll get some results, including a Facebook discussion about it. Would send links but am at work. This is a great thread!


----------



## Lainey513

I will look also but if you find this exact pattern will you please post it..
Its just beautiful..


----------



## Lainey513

Jeannie.. 
Are you good at reading patterns like that.. They look like greek to me.. Is there anyway you can decifer that pattern and write it out so a dummy crocheter like me could follow it.. If you have the time. It would be so very appreciated..


----------



## Mercury

I live in New Jersey and did not know about the program "Breaking Amish". Can you tell me what day, channel and time this is on? I love to watch these Amish programs and would love to know. Thank you.


----------



## KatieRose

Here is another link to try -
http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_Waverly004_cr_afghan.en_US.pdf


----------



## Bulldog

Wish I could read charts. This is a gorgeous afghan. Looks very simple. The colors in the one submitted make the afghan IMHO. Bet Juneperk could figure it out.


----------



## kreweel

tintin63 said:


> If you sign up to leisure arts you can buy the pattern Ebook using paypal.


Just saw this today, boy this pattern sure is making the rounds. I have had this pattern for years, and made several, and the color combo is the key. I am glad to see that it is in Ebook form.


----------



## Metoo

A suggestion, copy pattern and color combination in news letter then copy waverly/004 pattern above and you may achieve the same or similar afghan. I think....


----------



## Vique

I agree with you Jeffery, that is one beautiful afghan. I am going to try and use the chart and see what I come up with. I am fortunate to live in Pa. Amish country and they do make beautiful things.


----------



## krankymax

Mercury said:


> I live in New Jersey and did not know about the program "Breaking Amish". Can you tell me what day, channel and time this is on? I love to watch these Amish programs and would love to know. Thank you.


The program has ended, but another set of Amish are doing the same thing, from California. It starts around July 21. Look online at TVGuide.com and find the exact time and channel. It is on either TBS or TNT. Both are cable channels.


----------



## Rena 2

I just received from Leisure Arts a notice that they have had so many requests for this pattern from Breaking Amish that they now have it on their site for sale as a e book. Look there and its the one that you are asking about.


----------



## kreweel

Rena 2 said:


> I just received from Leisure Arts a notice that they have had so many requests for this pattern from Breaking Amish that they now have it on their site for sale as a e book. Look there and its the one that you are asking about.


Yes, this is the one, I got that message from them too. Funny how things come back around after a few years. lol


----------



## Rena 2

So glad that we all have found it for him and now he can go and get the pattern.


----------



## stillhannah1

Jeffery, go to leisurearts.com you can get this pattern it is called Lacy Chevron. Instead of paying $9.99 I paid $4.99. The $4.99 has the pattern you are looking for with 2 color variations. It downloads so no shipping fees. Where did you get your picture of the one you are showing. Enjoy


----------



## stillhannah1

Lainey513 said:


> I will look also but if you find this exact pattern will you please post it..
> Its just beautiful..


Go to leisurearts.com Lacy Chevron can download for $4.99. I purchased it and it is the very same.


----------



## ruth Roxanne

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Ripple-Afghans/Mountain-Mist-Afghan-from-Bernat 
This is done in different colors but the pattern looks like the picture.


----------



## tenaj

galaxycraft said:


> Picture Only
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
> Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
> In this booklet
> *Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crochet-Patterns-Leaflet-Book-Afghan-Parade-/181170834839?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item2a2e9f8d97
> 
> Also available in *Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000*
> 
> Leisure Arts just put it into E-Book format $9.99 USD
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html


OH NO! 588 knitting eBooks on leisurearts site.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## didough

ruth Roxanne said:


> http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Ripple-Afghans/Mountain-Mist-Afghan-from-Bernat
> This is done in different colors but the pattern looks like the picture.


The pattern here is free, but make sure you read the comments underneath where people seem to be having problem with Row 2 - some solutions have been suggested, but I've not tried it myself ...


----------



## Garcie

There is a free eBook that has pattern

http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com/Ripple/How-To-Crochet-a-Ripple-Crochet-Afghan-7-Free-Crochet-Patterns-eBook


----------



## Garcie

This might a better website
http://www.citiusa.com/grannyripple.


----------



## nolajean

This just gives a "site not found" message.


----------



## didough

nolajean said:


> This just gives a "site not found" message.


This one is free:

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Ripple-Afghans/Mountain-Mist-Afghan-from-Bernat

but remember to read the comments underneath where people seem to be having problem with Row 2 - but there are also some solutions suggested ...


----------



## Garcie

Sorry, I cited incomplete website.

http://www.citiusa.com/grannyripple.html


----------



## Dbchance

I went on eBay and bought 9 vintage Leisure Arts pamphlets for $20 which is a lot better than $9.99 for one. Ripple Parade was one of them. There are some others listed on eBay. I'll let y'all know for whether this is the pattern when I receive them.


----------



## Dbchance

Free is even better. Right?


----------



## Dbchance

Also try Hooked on Crochet. Google it. I just got an email with links to 71 ripple afghan patterns.


----------



## elveysfree

check project linus same pattern and free


----------



## Patrizia

Sorry I posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Patrizia

I think I did it !! 

I used the drawing in the image Jeffrey posted assuming that:
A dot is a chain, 
the V sign stands for 2 double crockets in the same stich, 
the V sign with an arrow below stands for 2 double crockets in between the 2 double crochets TWO rows below.

Change color each two rows.

I tried to write instructions but I do not know if my English is good enough so also look at the drawing in the image jeffrey posted.

I started with 40 chains (ch) as in the drawing (use multiple of 20 to make a bigger one).

ROW 1 (for 40 ch)
1 double crochet (dc) in 4th ch from hook, 
3 ch, skip 3 stiches (st), 
2 dc in next st, 
3 ch, skip 3 st, 
in next st do: 2 dc - 3 ch - 2 dc, 
3 ch, skip 3 st, 
2 dc in next st, 
3 ch, skip 3 st, 
2 dc in next, skip 3 st, 2 dc in next st, 
3 ch, skip 3 st, 
2 dc in next, 
3 ch, skip 3 st, 
in next st do: 2 dc - 3 ch - 2 dc, 
3 ch, skip 3 st, 
2 dc in next st, 
3 ch, skip 3 st, 
2 dc in next st, 
Turn

ROW 2
3 ch, 
2 dc in 2nd ch in row below (in between the 2 groups of 2 dc), 
3 ch, 2 dc in 2nd ch in row below, 
3 ch, 2 dc in 1st ch in row below, 
3 ch, 2 dc in 3rd ch in row below, 
3 ch, 2 dc in 2nd ch in row below, 
3 ch, 2 dc in 2nd ch in row below, 
2 dc in 2nd ch in row below, 
3 ch, 2 dc in 2nd ch in row below, 
3 ch, 2 dc in 1st ch in row below, 
3 ch, 2 dc in 3rd ch in row below, 
3 ch, 2 dc in 2nd ch in row below, 
3 ch, 2 dc in 2nd ch in row below, 
Turn

ROW 3 AND FOLLOWING
3 ch,
repeat 2 times: 2 dc in between 2 dc two rows below, 3 ch, 
in the 3 ch of the line below do: 2 dc - 3 ch - 2 dc, 
repeat 2 times: 3 ch, 2 dc in between 2 dc two rows below, 
repeat 2 times: 2 dc in between 2 dc two rows below, 3 ch, 
in the 3 ch of the line below do: 2 dc - 3 ch - 2 dc, 
repeat 2 times: 3 ch, 2 dc in between 2 dc two rows below, 
turn.

The beauty of this pattern is in the color combination. The ones I used are not well combined but I just wanted to make a test.


----------



## Dbchance

Thanks. One of the books I ordered had the pattern.


----------



## krankymax

The V stitch is 1 double crochet, chain 1, 1 double crochet in the same place.


----------



## Juneperk

I see on the Lacy Chevron that on the cover it says Planned for one afghan and scrap for the other. I see the scrap one uses 5 contrasting colors and the Planned uses 4. So, I'm thinking the Scrape with 5 colors is the one like the Amish ( Mary) is doing?


----------



## Suecpee

Did Jeffrey get the pattern?


----------



## craft crazy

Is the chart on this post the correct one to make Mary's afghan from breaking Amish?


----------



## Juneperk

Here's the link for this afghan. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## junebjh

I am also doing one of these but I crocheted 12" and decided it wasn't wide enough so I restarted again 1/3 wider.
Looking at the link above which colour way do you prefer? Change every row or every 4,5 or 6 rows. Or vary it? I have done 6 rows each in three shades of red and now coming to cream. I would appreciate your opinions.
I think what Juneperk has done is beautiful.


----------



## Juneperk

junebjh said:


> I am also doing one of these but I crocheted 12" and decided it wasn't wide enough so I restarted again 1/3 wider.
> Looking at the link above which colour way do you prefer? Change every row or every 4,5 or 6 rows. Or vary it? I have done 6 rows each in three shades of red and now coming to cream. I would appreciate your opinions.
> I think what Juneperk has done is beautiful.


I used 5 colors and used it in this order. 2 rows of Black, 2 blue, 2 rows of delft blue, 2 rows of light blue and 2 rows of white. I used the Lacy Chevron pattern. I also chained the 286 sts because as a lady told me, you will have it shortened up with the peaks and dips.


----------



## Juneperk

Mine measures across 56 but that's fine with me.


----------



## guen12

I received a flyer in the mail earlier this week. It was a promotional add in to get interest in the "Love of Crochet" mag. It was designed by Marianne Forrestal for Red Heart. Maybe if you check her out maybe it would be there. I have seen several pics of afghan that are all very similar. I do not have a link to her website, if she has one.


----------



## Juneperk

The Lacy Chroen is that Amish pattern. I have it going now.


----------



## BoBeau

Here's my interpretation of the photo and chart:


----------



## Stephhy

BoBeau said:


> Here's my interpretation of the photo and chart:


Thanks!! Nicely done.


----------



## Stephhy

Patrizia said:


> I think I did it !!


Thanks!! Lots of work!


----------



## HFBurson

BoBeau,
Beautifully done! Thank you so very much.


----------



## Augustgran

I have to ask a dumb question ,it tells me how many balls of each color but how much? 50 gr, 100 gr?
I would love to try it but I want to make sure I have enough yarn,or check what I have in case I need to by more yarn :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

grandmasheryl said:


> I have to ask a dumb question ,it tells me how many balls of each color but how much? 50 gr, 100 gr?
> I would love to try it but I want to make sure I have enough yarn,or check what I have in case I need to by more yarn :thumbup:


I buy red heart and 2 each for each color. They are 198g or 364 yards. I'd buy 3 skeins to be on safe side.


----------



## galaxycraft

grandmasheryl said:


> I have to ask a dumb question ,it tells me how many balls of each color but how much? 50 gr, 100 gr?
> I would love to try it but I want to make sure I have enough yarn,or check what I have in case I need to by more yarn :thumbup:


From The Book -- Afghan Parade By Leisure Arts © 1984.
Lacy Chevron
Planned Version --
Main Color - 19 ounces (540 grams).
Color A - 15 ounces (430 grams).
Colors B and C - 8 ounces (230 grams) each.

Scrap Version --
Main Color - 11 ounces (310 grams).
5 Contrasting Colors - 39 ounces (1,110 grams) total.


----------



## Juneperk

galaxycraft said:


> From The Book -- Afghan Parade By Leisure Arts © 1984.
> Lacy Chevron
> Planned Version --
> Main Color - 19 ounces (540 grams).
> Color A - 15 ounces (430 grams).
> Colors B and C - 8 ounces (230 grams) each.
> 
> Scrap Version --
> Main Color - 11 ounces (310 grams).
> 5 Contrasting Colors - 39 ounces (1.110 grams) total.


Thank you very much , galaxycraft


----------



## galaxycraft

Juneperk said:


> Thank you very much , galaxycraft


You are quite welcome.


----------



## Augustgran

Thankyou!! looks like I have some yarn shopping to do :-D


----------



## beaz

deleted


----------



## galaxycraft

beaz said:


> Check this out, you will be surprised - just read through it all
> http://www.facebook.com/BreakingAmishTheTruth/posts/415958711804603


Okay, not sure what exactly you are referring to or your point.

1. The pattern is the one we have been saying all along - Leisure Arts - Lacy Chevron.
2. Someone kept posting the scanned copy of the copyrighted pattern -- Facebook deleted them.
3. Someone mentioned that it is indeed a copyrighted pattern.


----------



## GSSmokey

it is Lacey Chevron from Leisure Arts...pattern is also posted on pinterest...u can also contact her (her address is listed on her facebook page) and she will send you the pattern for $5


----------



## galaxycraft

GSSmokey said:


> it is Lacey Chevron from Leisure Arts.....................


Picture Only
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
In this booklet
Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XAfghan+Parade+Leisure+Arts+335&_nkw=Afghan+Parade+Leisure+Arts+335&_sacat=0

Also available in Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000

Leisure Arts just put it into E-Book format $9.99 USD 
Afghan Parade eBook © 2013
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html

Lacy Chevron Single Pattern - $4.99 © 2013
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html


----------



## beaz

Someone here on KP worked out the pattern in this previous conversation:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-183657-4.html

Scroll down midway to the download of pattern


----------



## Judyh

Beaz,
I can't read the legend for the chart, can you decipher it?


----------



## beaz

Judyh said:


> Beaz,
> I can't read the legend for the chart, can you decipher it?


Did you see this download? I don't know what legend you are referring to

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/6/21/1403359929847-breaking_amish.pdf

Here is another:
http://crochetuncut.com/?p=224


----------



## Judyh

beaz said:


> Did you see this download? I don't know what legend you are referring to
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/6/21/1403359929847-breaking_amish.pdf
> 
> Here is another:
> http://crochetuncut.com/?p=224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links. By legend, I mean the symbol meanings that are written under the picture of the afghan.


----------



## beaz

JudyH: These are comments in response to the same question you have:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/crochet/comments/21gvwc

I could not read the legend either


----------



## GSSmokey

the "legend that it refers to is the diagram or chart of the pattern...and the "extended dc st" they refer to is called the spike stitch


----------



## HARRINGTON

Jeffrey said:


> In the TV reality show Breaking Amish, the character or the mom's name is Mary. She is seen in several episodes crocheting this particular pattern. Does anyone know its name or have the pattern? She is seen crocheting it while she is visiting her son in Florida. Also seen in other episodes back at her home in PA. I have had suggestions of Mountain Mist, Lacy Chevron and V Stitch Ripple, all close but not it. Could it be a variation of one if those patterns? In any case I am desperate to find it after two full months of searching and many emails with suggestions. Some who watches this program may have noticed her crocheting it. Please help me find it. I already contacted the studio but no luck. I will be very grateful to whomever can name it or has a written pattern. TYVM. jeffrey[/This afghan has been posted many, many many times. The correct pattern is LACY CHEVRON.. Google it and you should find it .It is a leisure arts pattern. Have made 2 already. This is the one your looking for.


----------



## GSSmokey

Mary's original one is 4 colors


----------



## galaxycraft

HARRINGTON said:


> /This afghan has been posted many, many many times. The correct pattern is LACY CHEVRON.. Google it and you should find it .It is a leisure arts pattern. Have made 2 already. This is the one your looking for.


:thumbup:
Yup, it has been repeated many times.
Yup that is the pattern - Lacy Chevron From Leisure Arts 
-- (Links provided throughout this thread (and other topic threads of the same) on how to obtain the pattern.
Yup there are a few Similar patterns, but not the same.
So Please to do not confuse them when looking up the information.


----------



## GSSmokey

if anyone is interested I found the ripple star afghan she made...its Bernat Mosaic Afghan and its free


----------



## GSSmokey

the "worked out pattern' is from another site...not someone from here and comparing the pattern to the original...its not quite the same.


----------



## galaxycraft

GSSmokey said:


> if anyone is interested I found the ripple star afghan she made...its Bernat Mosaic Afghan and its free


http://spinrite.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/files/pattern-files/pdf/Bernat_Mosaic002_cr_afghan.en_US.pdf


----------



## Judyh

Thanks Beaz, I thought it was just me and my cataracts! 



beaz said:


> JudyH: These are comments in response to the same question you have:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/crochet/comments/21gvwc
> 
> I could not read the legend either


----------



## beathop

Hi,
This pattern is called Granny Ripple Afghan. That's what I saw in some books. Bea


----------



## beathop

Not available on Ebay anymore according to web site.


----------



## Johna

I downloaded it for free, sorry but I forget from where


----------



## craft crazy

http://crochetuncut.com/?p=224

on this site called grandma spiked my ripple


----------



## beathop

Hi,
Probably Ravelry.com Lots of color choices. Bea


----------



## amandasmyname

I would love to have it. Thx


----------



## amandasmyname

Lol be nice to ask Mary herself. Any ideas?


----------



## amandasmyname

All those are close but not exact. Any ideas


----------



## beathop

It was Ravelry, try it again. Lots of color combos. Bea


----------



## craft crazy

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nightshade-ripple-blanket


----------



## craft crazy

http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com/Ripple/Perfectly-Purple-Ripple-Throw-Premier-Yarns


----------



## brokenwing1010

I found this pattern here: http://crochetuncut.com/?p=224
It's called Grandma Spiked My Ripple Blanket


----------



## Mget53

Jeffrey said:


> In the TV reality show Breaking Amish, the character or the mom's name is Mary. She is seen in several episodes crocheting this particular pattern. Does anyone know its name or have the pattern? She is seen crocheting it while she is visiting her son in Florida. Also seen in other episodes back at her home in PA. I have had suggestions of Mountain Mist, Lacy Chevron and V Stitch Ripple, all close but not it. Could it be a variation of one if those patterns? In any case I am desperate to find it after two full months of searching and many emails with suggestions. Some who watches this program may have noticed her crocheting it. Please help me find it. I already contacted the studio but no luck. I will be very grateful to whomever can name it or has a written pattern. TYVM. jeffrey


It's called a Spiked Granny Ripple


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Mget53 said:


> It's called a Spiked Granny Ripple


Welcome to Knitting Paradise, Mget53!!!
Since you have replied to an ancient topic (begun in 2013!), I guess you clicked on a topic under the heading “Recommended”. More recent activity can be found by clicking on the three horizontal bars beside your avatar.
Join in! Show what you’re making!


----------



## no1girl

looks very much like ones that June Perk makes...............have not seen her around for a while!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

no1girl said:


> looks very much like ones that June Perk makes...............have not seen her around for a while!


No, she hasn’t posted since July 28: 


https://www.knittingparadise.com/search/95365/


----------



## no1girl

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, she hasn’t posted since July 28:
> 
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/search/95365/


and that "page cannot be found"!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

no1girl said:


> and that "page cannot be found"!!


Argh! Just look up her username - juneperk - and click on replies in her profile.
I have no idea WHY that link doesn’t work for others. I’ll ask Admin … again.


----------



## no1girl

Jessica-Jean said:


> Argh! Just look up her username - juneperk - and click on replies in her profile.
> I have no idea WHY that link doesn’t work for others. I’ll ask Admin … again.


thanks JJ. but I found June.she must be gaining strength for her next rug making!


----------



## mamakaren

no1girl said:


> and that "page cannot be found"!!


I get that message if it’s something posted in a forum I’ve chosen to ignore. I wouldn’t mind being told which forum it’s in—if it happened enough I might stop ignoring.


----------

